# sinking..... in w.n.y.



## ez_tree_w.ny (Nov 28, 2011)

hey out there if anyone one needs a tree climber /tree worker in the greater rochester/canandaigua area please feel free to give me a call ive owned my own tree service for almost 3 years now and in this economy im just not big enough to keep busy thru the winter... i train in tree climbing every year at cornell university i have been certified to fall trees nationally as well as ariel lift experience i also have first aid and c.p.r. certification... and all my own equipment if needed both climbing and rigging

give me a call if your interested 585 831 6116

sincerely Eric from e z tree service


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey,

Ive been climbing since I was 17 and been climbing full time for my self 3k.years... Im tired of working dor family. If there is still a postion open please contact me. I have my own gear ropes and saws. Also a 16ft dump trailer. Would like to just work for some one instead of all the headaches. 

Email - [email protected]
Phone - 315 651 7290

sincerely,
Michael VanHorn.
Check some of my work out on facebook


----------



## nickfalvo (Dec 27, 2011)

*here's an idea*

How about the two of you getting together and co-oping together?


----------



## ez_tree_w.ny (Jan 6, 2012)

still have not found anything.... Met some good contacts but for now im just barely getting by working stocking shelves at the local gas station.... It sucks


----------



## zogger (Jan 11, 2012)

ez_tree_w.ny said:


> still have not found anything.... Met some good contacts but for now im just barely getting by working stocking shelves at the local gas station.... It sucks



Don't know if you guys have checked the news from the opposite end of the nation, but out west, especially in Texas I was reading, the record drought and heat last year has killed 500 million trees. The work coming up to remove a lot of them in the cities will be off the scale I am guessing.


----------



## ez_tree_w.ny (Jan 11, 2012)

thats texas.... What about us here in western new york state. Honestly i dont have cash laying around to pack all my equipment and drive to the other end of the united states


----------



## zogger (Jan 11, 2012)

ez_tree_w.ny said:


> thats texas.... What about us here in western new york state. Honestly i dont have cash laying around to pack all my equipment and drive to the other end of the united states



I just thought I would throw that out, was just reading about it. 500 million trees, dead or will be dead by next summer. They will be having the most tree work evah. Heck, the drought is so bad there, there are guys HERE where I live who are actually turning a profit hauling cheap old bales of hay out there (and whatever they can get for a load back of course). Not near as far as from you to there, but it is still a fair distance.

As to cash laying around, etc, I hear ya, I have a hard time just driving to town a few times a month now, even with a good mileage vehicle. Everything is just so much more expensive the last few years, and my income actually dropped some. If it wasn't for our gardens...well, our gardens are letting us actually live. If we had to buy all our food, no way, couldn't do it. I'm robbing clapped out parts from junker saws to make other junkers run, like "hmm this fuel line got at least two or three more tanks through it before it disintegrates, and I can blast out this fuel filter a little and...", stuff like that. I've had to pass on any number of recent pretty good craigslist deals I have seen. But, still got some junkers to work on, got them trading, buying stuff is out of the question now.


----------



## ez_tree_w.ny (Jan 12, 2012)

i know i have deffenately been limping by on saws and chain... A got a couple which i would have changed long ago if cash was not a question.... And renting equipment doesent seem to get much better either as far as stump grinder prices and boom lift prices.... Things are deffenetaly tuff all over


----------



## ez_tree_w.ny (Jan 16, 2012)

i just keep trudging.... Its really effecting morale having no money because when i get money it all goes to bills.... Its really makes me feel like all the hard work i put in all year long is for nothing


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 18, 2012)

just curious how many co's have you applied to that have had help wanted adds up? because I just looked for 5 mins and came across 4 different adds from about a month ago all within 15-45 mins of the city listed in you info 

do you have a chipper/chipper truck? I'm assuming yes since you say you have run a biz for the last three years, if you do I hate to say it but straight up get wild on craigslist atleast to drum up a little work to help get you through the winter even one job a week worth a couple hundo profit will help the situation if its that tight for you...


----------



## ez_tree_w.ny (Jan 22, 2012)

all my cash is in climbing gear rigging gear and saws..... Everyone says you need a chipper but i have someone who i contract for logs and brush for what it costs me to rent a chipper its cheaper to call him... It was either a chipper or a house this year so i chose house...We had a gnarly wind storm so i did get some much needed work i do appreciate your advice.... And honestly i did apply to the major companys they think i dont have enough expeirence and dont wanna pay nothing... I dont climb for pennies.... Im just gonna keep on keeping on


----------



## ez_tree_w.ny (Jan 31, 2012)

well another failed attempt at trying to get a job the posting wasent even two days old and they had already hired someone....


----------

